# Thiamine dosage



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been treating our doe with Vitamin B Complex and I just got my bottle of Thiamine had to order it. But I'm not sure how much to give her. She's only about 120-130 boer doe and the Thiamine is 200mg/ml and the dosage on the side for horses says .25 ml per 100 pounds. So should I give her .30ml??? I'd call the vet to ask him but he didn't exactly suggest giving this to her. Just penicillin and Banamine for her pneumonia and listerosis. I like the new vet much better then the others around here but we just disagreed about this treatment. 

Her eyes aren't dancing anyone she does still have a little tremor in her head from time to time. She seems to be eating hay good not interested in the grain and drinks good. The one thing that still bugs me is she's not interested in standing. She's due in 13 days so maybe the babies are pinching a nerve?!? She's chewing her cud and acting good.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My Thiamine is the same strength. I do 5ccs at a time. It's just double of the fortified b complex so, where you'd give 10ccs of that you give 5 of the thiamine. She will need big doses to get her back on her feet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I too have the 200mg/ml and I dosed my 50lb buck with 2.5cc every 6 hours as well as 5cc Pen G every 6 hours the first day and a half that he was symptomatic....after that, I gave both twice a day...the Thiamine was also given orally with human B1 tablets.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Does it need refrigerated?? I can't find anywhere on the bottle that says either way. So I need to give her 5 cc of Thiamine right?? Sure seems like a lot, but I thought it was a lot of Vitamin B complex when I was giving that to her. When I got some from my vet for the other doe he only told me to give her 1.5 cc and she was a lot bigger. Guess he under dosed her.. shame on him.

So if she weights around 120-130 would 5 cc's be enough of should I give her 6 cc's?? I've gotta pull one through this. Did any of your's not wanna get up she throws a tantrum when we try to get her up. She laid down Friday night and hasn't been up on her feet since.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give her 6cc and no, you don't need to refrigerate it, just keep it out of direct light.

When mine were sick with listeria/polio, they never went down....though Hank did fall a good bit the first few days.

How are her eyes? Are they twitching? How long has it been since you atarted treatment?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll just keep it cool then out in the barn. 

I think she is being a little bit of a drama queen to be honest with you. But i'll let her if she stays alive. She stumble and fell a few times Friday and I think it scared her so much that's why she doesn't wanna get up.

Her eyes look fine now. Her head bobs once and awhile but not bad and most of the time it's if we touch her head which she hates. She's drinking her jello water good around a gallon or so a day which is what she should consume. She's eating hay good not interested in the grain right now. Was at first. All the local stores were sold out of Vitamin B complex so I have only been giving her small doses since Saturday. But she's been given full doses of penicillin. Now that i have my thiamine I'll hit her every 6 hours with it.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Should I be worried she has no interest in getting up?? Her poop is good and I've seen her peeing while laying down. I do move her to a new spot every day so she's not laying in all her poop and wet bedding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would be getting her on her feet as often as you can....her being pregnant and laying can lead to udder problems as well as edema in the belly and circulation as well as nerve issues in her legs, 

Has your vet mentioned anything about Meningeal Worm? I know that can cause weakness in the hind end.

Also...keeping the Thiamine in the barn is ok but do check the reccomended temp storage temp on the bottle, you don't want it to be too cold.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Just now saw this.. I'm been trying to get her up but I have no way of supporting her once she's up. So i've just been massaging her legs and body to keep the circulation going. My mom has an idea we are going to try tomorrow to get her up. 

He looked at her eyelids and said they looked great, but will that determine this?? And he didn't mention it when i called him earlier this week. I did a little reading and it said something about wet conditions we have had a lot of rain but they are fenced in on the concrete lot now and have been since September when the grass was finally fried from the heat we had all summer they weren't happy out on pasture. 
I'm only giving her penicillin twice a day along with the thiamine as she hasn't had any symptoms since Sunday night/Monday morning. She eats and drinks great. She has feeling in those legs and her back as she jumps when i stick her with the needle. One time when I was trying to flip her from one side to the other she was fighting with me and had all 4 legs in the air kicking so she can move them. She doesn't itch like they say she might. And from what little i have read it sounds like she'd be dead by now. Not saying this isn't possible though. I could de-worm her and see if it helps. What about giving her some selenium paste to help her? I'm open to suggestions 

I have no idea what the recommend storage temperature is since they put a sticker on it probably where it tells me that info. The barn is heated in the front to about 40 degrees to keep the water lines from freezing and that is where the medicine is being stored.


----------

